# ANY Fruit Flies in Rochester area?



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have an emergency birth of some little ones (chameleons) and I need fruit flies. Anyone near Greece/Rochester please hit me up via PM.

I COULD go to Petco I suppose but I'd rather see if anyone's got flightless D. hydei.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

spawn said:


> I have an emergency birth of some little ones (chameleons) and I need fruit flies. Anyone near Greece/Rochester please hit me up via PM.
> 
> I COULD go to Petco I suppose but I'd rather see if anyone's got flightless D. hydei.


I have melanos and can get hydei, but I'm in buffalo. If you get that desperate, let me know.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks man. I ended up going to Petco and buying two of their D. melo cultures. Unbelievable. $10 a pop. I've never felt so screwed lol.


----------

